# اكتشاف "عرضي" يعد بتحويل مياه البحر إلى مصدر للطاقة



## smartwork (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
في اطار البحث عن مصدر بديل للطاقه توصل عالم أمريكي عن طريق الصدفة إلى ما قد يكون أبرز اكتشاف علمي يتعلق بتقنيات المياه خلال القرن الماضي، وذلك إثر تمكنه من إحراق الهيدروجين الموجود داخل المياه المالحة باستخدام أجهزة إشعاعية تقليدية.

وقال الخبراء إن هذا الاكتشاف قد يفتح أبواباً واسعة أمام اكتشاف مصادر بديلة ورخيصة للطاقة، إذ أن المياه المالحة الموجودة في البحار والمحيطات تعتبر أكثر المركبات وفرة على سطح الأرض.

وبالعودة إلى تفاصيل الاكتشاف، فقد أوردت وكالة الأسوشيتد برس أن جون كانزيوس، كان يحاول تحليه كمية من المياه المالحة عبر تعريضها لموجات إشعاعية من جهاز توليد أشعة كان قد صممه لمعالجة السرطان عندما اكتشف أن الموجات تسببت باحتراق المياه.

وشرح العالم الكيمياء روستوم روي، حقيقة الاكتشاف بقوله إن الأشعة أضعفت الروابط التي كانت تجمع جزيئات المياه مما تسبب بتحرر الهيدروجين، وقد اشتعل هذا الأخير بمجرد احتكاكه بموجات الأشعة.

ووصف روي الاكتشاف بأنه "الأهم في علوم المياه خلال 100 عام،" وأضاف: "هذه المادة (المياه المالحة) هي الأكثر تواجداً على سطح الأرض وقد أصابتني القشعريرة لرؤيتها تحترق." 

وكشف روي أنه يستعد لعقد لقاءات قريبة مع مسؤولين من وزارتي الطاقة والدفاع لعرض الاكتشاف ومحاولة الحصول على أموال لإجراء أبحاث.

وأوضح العالم الأمريكي أن الاهتمام منصب حالياً على محاولة معرفة الطريقة التي تسمح باستغلال الطاقة المنبعثة من احتراق الهيدروجين والتي تبلغ 1648 درجة والتحقق مما إذا كان بالإمكان استخدامها لتشغيل الشاحنات أو السيارات. :75:


----------



## تقوى الله (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكرة رائعة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم علي طرح مثل هذه الأفكار المميزة .. والله أسأل أن يوفقكم ..

وليتنا لو رأينا هذا البحث مطبق عملي ..

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم 

ونسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب 

أختكم في الله ​


----------



## سمية موسى (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم علي طرح مثل هذه الأفكار


----------



## سمية موسى (22 أكتوبر 2008)

لااله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## smartwork (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اختي N.c وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 

شكرا لك اختي سمية علي مرورك الكريم 

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## اراس الكردي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكرة رائعة و مدمرة في نفس الوقت
فان تحقق هذا الانجاز فماذا سيكون مصير البترول........؟!
و بالتالي ماذا سيكون مصير دولنا التي تعتمد على البترول
ولا تملك اي تقنية او علم تمكنها من مجارات عصر التقنية و المعلومات
دول لم تمتهن اية صناعة و تركت الزراعة و اهملت العلم
 فرحماك يا ربي​


----------



## محمد عثمان الباز (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سبحان الذى خلق من الماء كل شي حي


----------



## محمد عثمان الباز (12 نوفمبر 2008)

انها حقا اكتشاف رائع


----------



## hamzatoon (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم علي طرح الفكرة الرائعة حقا
*


----------



## hamzatoon (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*انها حقا اكتشاف رائع*


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام والرحمة 
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا وزدنا علما 
الحمد لله على كل حال نعوذ بالله من حال أهل النار
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (4 ديسمبر 2008)

سبحان الله

رغم كل هذه التقنيات مازال ولايزال الانسان يكتشف
نسال الله ان يفتح علينا نحن العرب باب من ابواب العلم حتى نواكب باقي العالم

بارك الله فيك اخي
ياريت لو كان هناك تفاصيل اكثر
تحياتي


----------



## hamzatoon (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*سبحان الله
**بارك الله فيك اخي*


----------



## zzzccc (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي 
حبذا لو تزودنا بالمزيد عن هذا الاكتشاف


----------



## saadkazum (21 ديسمبر 2008)

قال الامام علي رضي الله عنه بمقوله احتفظ بها من كنت في صغري وهيه لوشئت لجعلت من الماء نورا يستضاء به العالم) حينما كان الامام قريب من الماء ويضرب به بعصاه


----------



## محمد سعيد محمود (21 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع


----------

